

Ask HN: Who is hiring? - hajrice

The who's hiring thread is pretty popular and very helpful.<p>On a completely self-plugging note, as of this week, I'm looking for more design/dev work to work on. So if you need any help, drop me a line at hajrice@gmail.com and I'll send you my portfolio.
======
joshuasiler
Babcock & Jenkins is an integrated marketing agency in Portland, OR, and we're
hiring for a number of front-end web positions. We've been around 18 years,
and specialize in high tech, enterprise B2B marketing. Overall it's a great
environment, with competitive pay and challenging work.

Here are a couple of our job listings:

<http://careers.bnj.com/job/19/interactive-art-director>
<http://careers.bnj.com/job/25/web-developer>
[http://careers.bnj.com/job/20/senior-interactive-designer-
de...](http://careers.bnj.com/job/20/senior-interactive-designer-developer)

Since this is HackerNews, I'll throw in a plug for our startup effort as well.
We developed the hiring application you see above to solve hiring timesuck for
our managers, and presented the system architecture at Portland Code Camp this
year. Behind the scenes, it helps manage the process of collecting and
reviewing job applications.

It's a bit unique in that it focuses on the needs of hiring managers in
agencies, startups and professional services firms, specifically. We've
decided to offer the tool to other companies as a closed beta - if you're
interested drop me an email @ joshuas@bnj.com and we'll get you a hosted,
fully customized instance. To all beta customers we're offering free setup,
lots of support and free use indefinitely in exchange for feedback.

------
raq57
APP Design, a premier developer of Healthcare Information Exchange software
and interfaces in Itasca, IL is looking for Java Development Gurus.

Our systems deliver information from hospitals and payers to over 30,000
healthcare professionals. Due to the rapid increase of our business in
Healthcare Information Exchanges, we're looking to expand our staff with solid
Java developers.

We’re looking for a developers with a strong knowledge of Java, web based
architectures, and servlets. You should have a solid understanding of
relational databases and SQL. Familiarity with healthcare protocols, including
X12 and HL7 is a plus, as is Rails, which we use for some projects. Due to the
privacy demands of the healthcare environment, extreme attention to security
and privacy is paramount.

We’re an agile development shop, we avoid bunches of meetings (yay!), and like
to build serious software without being too serious. We let the machines do
the work, so we automate tests, installs, and anything we do more than twice.

If you want to work at a place where your efforts will have a direct impact on
the business and will be rewarded, and where your ability to deliver is more
important than where you went to school, talk to us.

We offer a competitive salary based on ability, bonuses, full family medical
and dental benefits, a flexible work environment, and plenty of challenges.

Send a resume and cover letter to joinus@appdesign.com.

------
MrFoof
ArrowStreet Capital in Boston is looking for a very analytical-minded
developer that really knows what they're doing with C# and SQL Server. You'd
be working in the research department of a quantitative asset management firm.

* Great office with an amazing view.

* Easy to get to via the T and highway.

* Competitive pay. Great health, dental, life insurance and disability. Absurdly generous 401K, 5 weeks personal time off to start, bonuses (real ones) and other perks.

* Analysts that understand the technology awfully well, and can (and do) write code themselves. No hand-holding or having to dumb anything down.

* General meritocratic environment. Interesting work. There's a significant amount of freedom that allows you to poke at other projects.

* Almost exclusively Microsoft stack, but at the forefront with most technologies, and sometimes we do go for the bleeding edge.

You'd be my co-worker. Send a resume to the email in my profile (put "Hacker
News" in the subject so it doesn't get eaten by my spam filter) and I'll get
in touch sometime within the next few days to see if you might be a good fit.

------
heliodorj
NYC (SoHo)

Xtify, Inc.

Website: <http://www.xtify.com>

Cross-OS regular push and location-triggered push notifications and campaign
management platform. We're looking for Java software developers or interns.

More details:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Software_Developer_System_Engi...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Software_Developer_System_Engineer_1165_3.aspx)

jobs AT xtify DOT com

------
sidmitra
Check out the Gdocs compilation from the last thread this morning.

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1Y...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1YS1B0Yk5hcGZxWXgxNkhzc3c&hl=en)

------
greg7gkb
billFLO is hiring - we're looking to fill two short term positions for
developers:

\- PHP developer (with SOAP exp.) for short-term project with Startup:
<http://bit.ly/9xcHnN>

\- Web Developer for short-term project with Startup: <http://bit.ly/aF6LzQ>

